# باسوورد لدخول موقع knovel library



## ahm_1983 (8 أبريل 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



اسرعوا في استغلال الفرصة قبل ان تفوتكم .....

www.knovel.com



username: manchesteruser
password :knovel


----------



## fattahmine (9 أبريل 2008)

verry interesting god bless you 
but i cant downoald pdf files 
there is message 
which said this title is not in your subscription


----------



## ahm_1983 (9 أبريل 2008)

ربما كان الكتاب الذي اردته خارج عن دائرة الاشتراك


----------



## prof mido (9 أبريل 2008)

مشكور ياهندسه


----------



## fattahmine (10 أبريل 2008)

thankx its work brother


----------



## ahm_1983 (11 أبريل 2008)

مشكورين على المرور


----------



## مشروع المسيب (14 أبريل 2008)

thanks dear ...............


----------



## ahm_1983 (15 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## abu_malek (3 أغسطس 2008)

in this library, you can search for some thing, and it will link the data you are looking for to all books, researches or other items in the library in an intellegent way.
so it is not a simple searching tool.
thanks for the info and may allah reward you


----------



## abu_malek (7 أغسطس 2008)

looks like they blocked it
do you have a new one?
baraka allahu feek


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووور


----------



## magdy_eng (25 أكتوبر 2008)

هذا اليوسرنيم انتهت صلاحيته برجاء وضع واحد اخر ان امكن و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## almoiz (26 أكتوبر 2008)

انا ايضا لم اتمكن من الدخول الفرصة ذهبت عداد الريح لمن لم يتمكن من النهل من هذا الموقع )))))
حلوة دي 
بس شكرا اخي علي هذه المساهمة والمره الجاية نستفيد


----------



## Eng_Towfeq_Salem (27 أكتوبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## alzzorg (10 أغسطس 2012)

the pass word doest work


----------

